# 1032 Craftsman 11 track to wheel conversion



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Brothers! I got sucked into a trade with a Craftsman 11 Track blower 1032 recently where the tracks were really frozen...I had to almost destroy them to get them apart....luckily I had a Noma with nice X-tracs that I was junking......this is the result.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

gotta love those 358cc flatty


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I love flatheads...and Hemi's....if it starts I like it!


----------

